# RMC personal belongings question



## Marshall (29 Oct 2008)

Hello,

I was just reading about some of the restrictions and regulations for a Officer Cadet at RMC. (Also talking to a friend who is a 1st year there)

I noticed it mentioned something about not being able to use your vehicle except on the weekends. Is this true or is it referring to FYOP?
Is it even worth having a vehicle in Kingston? How far away are major outlets? I know there is a small town of some sort with a convenience store and barber, but thats about it?

Also, I know you are allowed to bring a personal computer for your room. I am wondering what the view and rules are on things such as gaming consoles, while I fully realize I'd be limited in usage time I was just wondering if they are worth keeping and bringing to RMC or to just sell. (Already getting rid of my 42" TV, that won't fit  ) 

Also, in that sense is a small television allowed in the rooms? Or do they rather you just use the ones in the lobby or what-not. 

Note that I know your limited and might not even have space for personal belongings during FYOP. (wish I hope to work around since I live in N.S.)

Thanks for the information if any, just trying to plan out the rest of this year in spending habits (car, hobbies, etc) So I do not have a mess before I leave (If I even get accepted, ha)

-Marshall


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Oct 2008)

I'll give you answers for the time I was there (2002-2006)



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> I noticed it mentioned something about not being able to use your vehicle except on the weekends. Is this true or is it referring to FYOP?
> Is it even worth having a vehicle in Kingston? How far away are major outlets? I know there is a small town of some sort with a convenience store and barber, but thats about it?



You can forget about your vehicle during FYOP.  In 1st year, we weren't allowed to leave the campus on week days and we could only go out 6 days a month on week ends.  There is a decent sized mall about 15 minutes from the campus (car) and Princess Street (shopping strip and bar scene) is at walking distance (15-20 minutes).



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> Also, I know you are allowed to bring a personal computer for your room. I am wondering what the view and rules are on things such as gaming consoles, while I fully realize I'd be limited in usage time I was just wondering if they are worth keeping and bringing to RMC or to just sell. (Already getting rid of my 42" TV, that won't fit  )



You won't be allowed a computer in your room on FYOP.  You will be after.  TVs, you can forget about it for the first 2 years, as well as gaming consoles.  3rd and 4th year, possibly.  Depends on the squadron you're in.



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> Also, in that sense is a small television allowed in the rooms? Or do they rather you just use the ones in the lobby or what-not.



There are TVs in the Squadron Lounges (big screen).  Read above for the TVs in the rooms.



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> Note that I know your limited and might not even have space for personal belongings during FYOP. (wish I hope to work around since I live in N.S.)



AFAICR, you can't have any personnal belongings in your room during FYOP (aside from scool stuff).  All your civies must be put away in your kit bags and stored under your bed.



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information if any, just trying to plan out the rest of this year in spending habits (car, hobbies, etc) So I do not have a mess before I leave (If I even get accepted, ha)



I'd bring minimal stuff during FYOP.  Afterwards, bring/buy stuff you need and want little bit by little bit.

The rules may have changed in the last 2.5 years.

Max


----------



## Strike (29 Oct 2008)

I can't talk to the standards of what personal belongings you are allowed as I'm sure it's changed quite a bit since I was there, but wrt the town of Kingston, it is by no means small.  The downtown core has more than enough to keep you going and is just a short walk from the campus.  If you are looking to hit up any of the malls or big box stores you can always take the bus.  A cab ride one way will cost about $15.  This will get you to the west end.

Downtown has a bunch of little shops (clothing, electronics, sports, etc) and loads of restaurants and coffee shops and a couple of movie theatres.

The west end has both a large indoor mall and outdoor shopping area.  The outdoor mall has a great movie theatre and some good shopping.  Everything from Future Shop and Best Buy to Old Navy and other clothing stores.

As for a gaming console, you probably won't have much time in your first year for gaming, other than whatever games you have on you computer.  Your day is very regulated and the first year tends to be the hardest wrt schooling so any distractions from studying are not the best thing.


----------



## Marshall (29 Oct 2008)

Great help thank you.

I was doubtful with the electronics anyways. I know FYOP is very restricted so I was under the impression you can not use any of it anyways.

As for the vehicle, maybe I will just wait to get one AFTER the RMC period then  A 20 minute walk is nothing when I'd be paying for a heap of metal collecting dust if I should have a car.

Thanks, Id say that I got my answers and this can be closed unless anyone else has further information.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lumber (30 Oct 2008)

Here's how it is from someone who is there right now.



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> I noticed it mentioned something about not being able to use your vehicle except on the weekends. Is this true or is it referring to FYOP?
> Is it even worth having a vehicle in Kingston? How far away are major outlets? I know there is a small town of some sort with a convenience store and barber, but thats about it?



Many students have a car here, and those who don't wish they did (it's usually a matter that they can't afford it). The only good shopping areas are the Cataraqui Mall and the RioCan power-center. These two are right next to each other and are a good 15-20 minutes DRIVE. Princess street is alright, but it can be very expensive (restaurants are really nice though). 

I would definitely recommend driving your car here, or if you don't have one yet, get one if you can afford it. I didn't have a car for first year and bought one for second year and it has been a very worthwhile investment.

As for when you can use your car and when you can go into town here how it is right now, and I can't see it changing much in the next year or two, IMO. FYOP: you have zero time on FYOP but this is only the first month so we will ignore this. The rest of the year in FIRST year, you can leave campus, with you car if you wish, anytime before 1630 and any weekend, every weekend, so long as it is not a duty weekend. The only limit is on weekday evening. First years are (for the first time this year) only allowed to leave the campus after 1630 on a weekday a maximum of 8 times per month. As I said there is no limit on weekends or on leaving campus before 1630. 

After first year you can leave the campus whenever you like, as much as you like, so long as you are back for your next timing (Class, form-up, etc.).




			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> Also, I know you are allowed to bring a personal computer for your room. I am wondering what the view and rules are on things such as gaming consoles, while I fully realize I'd be limited in usage time I was just wondering if they are worth keeping and bringing to RMC or to just sell. (Already getting rid of my 42" TV, that won't fit  )



BRING IT! Even my engineering friends who are swamped with homework and midterms are still playing Xbox when they have time. In first year you 



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> Also, in that sense is a small television allowed in the rooms? Or do they rather you just use the ones in the lobby or what-not.



Me and my friends share a 40" LCD that fits perfectly in our rooms. We've had it since second year, you wouldn't be allowed it in first year, although if you wanted to, you could keep it put away in storage during the week and bring it out on weekends.

Otherwise, each (most) squadrons have a lounge that has a 50" plasma TV that you can hook up your Xbox, PS3 or whatnot. 



			
				Marshall said:
			
		

> Note that I know your limited and might not even have space for personal belongings during FYOP. (wish I hope to work around since I live in N.S.)



I'm not sure what you refer to as "personal belongings", but anything you might want to have access to bring it. If they don't let you keep it in your room, all they are going to do is ask you to put it in the storage room. If you need it you can go get it and put it back alter, or if it is the weekend, you can go get it and leave it in your room all weekend. (this goes for TVs on weekends too!)

If you want more detail on just what your day to day life is like AFTER FYOP, just ask. 

Cheers.


----------



## Marshall (30 Oct 2008)

More good info. Thanks  

Well, maybe I will give first year a shot without my other stuff like a car etc. And after first year when I know of ALL the rules I would need to know then maybe I'll consider it. And 8 times a month leave after 16:30, hmm. Another thing to take into consideration if I NEED a car or not.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (30 Oct 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> More good info. Thanks
> 
> Well, maybe I will give first year a shot without my other stuff like a car etc. And after first year when I know of ALL the rules I would need to know then maybe I'll consider it. And 8 times a month leave after 16:30, hmm. Another thing to take into consideration if I NEED a car or not.



Thats the best solution. Keep it to the minimum, especially during FYOP. Otherwise you just have extra stuff to worry about. Once FYOP is finished, and the standards relax a little then you can find out from your staff what you will and won't be allowed. Every Sqn is different, and new rules come out every week it seems. 

FYI only two first years in my flight have cars. Also the 8 times a month also applies on weekends, or at least it does to my Squadron.


----------



## breezie (31 Oct 2008)

During FYOP, our flight was only allowed our internet cables 2 hours a week, and cell phone access for 15 minutes/day. So forget about doing anything major with a computer during FYOP. After, you can play games, what not, but judging by those in my flight who are failing some of their courses, they seem to be the ones that spend a lot of time screwing around with video games or Facebook. Keep in mind your time is very limited, as you have a heavy courseload, plus mandatory sports, duties, etc. You do have some free time, but you really have to make sure you don't fritter a whole day away playing video games. Just bring some bare essentials, anything else you can pick up in Kingston, or get shipped from home later.


----------



## Lumber (2 Nov 2008)

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> Also the 8 times a month also applies on weekends, or at least it does to my Squadron.



It must depend on the squadron, because in my sqn they have unlimited come and go privileges on weekends, starting at 1630 Friday afternoon.


----------



## breezie (2 Nov 2008)

I think RMC Cadet was referring to rules for first year cadets (8 times a month), not to general cadet rules. Loads of "special" rules for first years. Oh well, life could be much worse, we all could be at McDonalds earning a garbage wage going, "Would you like fries with that?". No thanks.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (2 Nov 2008)

On the note of belongings and such, I was wondering about laptop policies at RMC, since to only other thread about laptops turned in to a discussion about how many locks you will need.
But are laptops allowed in class for notes or is that up to the instructor, and if I under stood it correctly if you have a laptop it must be kept out of sight in a separate locker in the room? And I would assume that a smiler policy applies to personal media devices (i.e ipod)?
Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501:  Laptops in classes are up to the prof.  I've never seen a prof allowing it in my classes.  All hand written notes.  As for laptops in the rooms, it's allowed after FYOP.  Depending on your military staff, they may or may not want you to hide it during hte day.  If I was you, I would lock it somewhere.  Even though I trusted my roommates (some more than others), your room is still shared and you're not the only one in control of who comes in and out.


----------



## tabernac (3 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> On the note of belongings and such, I was wondering about laptop policies at RMC, since to only other thread about laptops turned in to a discussion about how many locks you will need.
> But are laptops allowed in class for notes or is that up to the instructor, and if I under stood it correctly if you have a laptop it must be kept out of sight in a separate locker in the room? And I would assume that a smiler policy applies to personal media devices (i.e ipod)?
> Am I understanding this correctly?



For recruit term and FYOP mp3 players were not allowed, and laptops were to be used for school purposes only during FYOP. During recruit term computers were a no-go. 

As to laptops in classes, I use mine for as many of my classes as I can. That is to say, all except for my math courses. However it is up to your Prof as to whether they are allowed of not.


----------



## Lumber (3 Nov 2008)

breezie said:
			
		

> I think RMC Cadet was referring to rules for first year cadets (8 times a month), not to general cadet rules. Loads of "special" rules for first years. Oh well, life could be much worse, we all could be at McDonalds earning a garbage wage going, "Would you like fries with that?". No thanks.



I was referring to first year cadets as well. Our are allowed off as much as they want on weekends, but only 8 times a month during weekdays after 1630, or so that's how it has been explained to me by them and their chain of command (who happen to be my friends).



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> On the note of belongings and such, I was wondering about laptop policies at RMC, since to only other thread about laptops turned in to a discussion about how many locks you will need.
> But are laptops allowed in class for notes or is that up to the instructor, and if I under stood it correctly if you have a laptop it must be kept out of sight in a separate locker in the room? And I would assume that a smiler policy applies to personal media devices (i.e ipod)?
> Am I understanding this correctly?



First of all, we should stop bringing up the rules for FYOP, IMHO, because they change so much from year to year, and FYOP only last 1 month of your 4 years at RMC. 

Second, you have a desk in your room to do homework at. So, you have your computer sitting on that desk. If it is a laptop, it sits on that desk. Why would you put it away somewhere else (i.e. a locker)? Right now I have a stereo system, a mouse, an external hard drive, an ipod charger, a webcam and my digital camera all hooked up to my laptop. It would be a huge hassel to disconnect it all, lock up my laptop and reconnect it all every time I left and returned to my room.

As for other small devices, it will depend on your staff. As a first year, you will be required, at a minimum, to keep you room tidy when you're not in it. However, 'tidy' might allow you to have extra things like your ipod, movies, cds, camera, cellphone, paper, books, etc. lying around, or it could mean nothing on you desk except your computer. It depends on your squadron, your chain of command, and how much you thing you can get away with.

As for Laptops in class, I'm sure a prof. could choose to not allow laptops in class, but I've never heard of it happening. Most people don't bring their laptops to class anyways, and many of those who do are just doing it so that they can a) work on other homework, or b) watch a movie. At least that my experience from what I've seen.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (3 Nov 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I was referring to first year cadets as well. Our are allowed off as much as they want on weekends, but only 8 times a month during weekdays after 1630, or so that's how it has been explained to me by them and their chain of command (who happen to be my friends).



Lucky them...


----------



## Arcany (6 Nov 2008)

I have a question about RMC ...when you're at Kingston, as ROTP, i understand that you'll be bunking with roommates. I was wondering how they would pair people up, would I have any say on who I get to be roommates with?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2008)

Arcany said:
			
		

> I have a question about RMC ...when you're at Kingston, as ROTP, i understand that you'll be bunking with roommates. I was wondering how they would pair people up, would I have any say on who I get to be roommates with?



Nope!

You're in the Army CF now.


----------



## Arcany (6 Nov 2008)

haha, hot dayum! Thanks for the FAST reply


----------



## bms (6 Nov 2008)

According to what I've read, first years are paired up with someone who's first language is the other official language. So, if you're english, you'll be bunking with someone who is good at french and vice versa.


----------



## SupersonicMax (6 Nov 2008)

Arcany, in the first semester, definately no. In the subsequent semesters, they may let the students decide on the pairings themselve.


----------



## Arcany (6 Nov 2008)

Oh, awesome, I've a friend that plans to go for RMC with me. We'll be attending RMC (IF we even get in) in 2010. I've also been wondering, if we get into RMC and decide to study engineering, what exactly happens? Like, I know that you get a basic core "set" of courses, but what's after that? Do we get to go into mechanical engineering, civil engineering...etc? Or do we just get some bachelor's of engineering degree(if that even exists)?


----------



## SupersonicMax (6 Nov 2008)

1st year you're in general engineering.  2nd year you get streamed (civil, mech, aeronautical, chemical, electrical or computer) but most courses are the same for all engineering students.  3rd year is where you really start specializing.  You don't have much say on your schedule.  As a Mech Eng, I had 2 electives in my 4 years.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Nov 2008)

bms said:
			
		

> According to what I've read, first years are paired up with someone who's first language is the other official language. So, if you're english, you'll be bunking with someone who is good at french and vice versa.



Not so much anymore. With the reopening of RMC ST. Jean, there are very few Francos around. In my flight we have 1 Francophone.

They assigned our rooms by slapping names on a door, and when we got here that was our room. You better hope you get lucky and like your roommate, because you are pretty much stuck. For my squadron, we are allowed to choose our roommates for second semester. Everything depends on the squadron you are in, but as far as choosing roommates for first semester, it doesn't happen.


----------



## ice1520 (8 Nov 2008)

Hey i was wondering how do you get in band in there and is it a good idea to bring an instrument there. how do you get placed in squadrons?


----------



## Arcany (8 Nov 2008)

I am interested in becoming a pilot after RMC, and I was wondering, if I were to become a pilot, which plane should I be aiming for if I want to become a commercial pilot afterward? Also, I am currently living in Vancouver so while I am enrolled in RMC as ROTP, how often would i be able to go back to Vancouver and visit my family and friends? How about when I become a pilot, how often would i be able to visit Vancouver then? I know that it is a bit early to be asking these questions, but I want to have an idea of what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2008)

Military and civil flying are very different (with the exception of some helicopter operators). Also last I herd you are assigned training for a Airframe, unless (correct me here if I miss understood this) you are the top of your class, not to mention the pilot trade is a very competitive one. Also if I remember correctly the "vacation" periods are listed on the RMC info site and some where here.


----------



## Arcany (8 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Military and civil flying are very different (with the exception of some helicopter operators). Also last I herd you are assigned training for a Airframe, unless (correct me here if I miss understood this) you are the top of your class, not to mention the pilot trade is a very competitive one. Also if I remember correctly the "vacation" periods are listed on the RMC info site and some where here.



So you're telling me that if I become a military pilot, the piloting I do there would not give me any experience for commercial piloting later on? I was thinking that if I flew something like the Aurora, it'd give me a better edge as apposed to the Cyclone(not out yet, but will be when I get there). I'm also wondering, what are Airframe (isn't that the different types of frames planes are made of?: e.g. truss types, monocoque constructions) training? You're right, the "vacation" periods ARE listed on the RMC site, my bad, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (8 Nov 2008)

Well its not that it doesn't help in civil flying its just that they have different regs and piloting a CF-18 or herc is quite different then say a A340, the closest thing the AF has to a civil liner is the Polaris which is a militarized A310, also the AF have some business jet type of A/C. But pilot career wise joining the AF as a pilot will definitely be a very big advantage when applying to a civil airline for a pilots position.


----------



## Arcany (8 Nov 2008)

Cool, I'll be aiming in piloting those aircrafts, I'm going to have to work pretty hard towards that eh?


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Nov 2008)

There are tons of threads on the pilot training.  Search and you'll find.  

Just an advise.  It's good to keep your options open, however do not join the CF JUST to become a Commercial Pilot later.  If you want to be a commercial pilot, you are better off to go the civilian way, as you'll accumulate hours much faster and get to your goal much faster.  Plus, military aviation is quite different and you may just hate your life if you're on the ACTP...


----------



## breezie (8 Nov 2008)

ice1520 said:
			
		

> Hey i was wondering how do you get in band in there and is it a good idea to bring an instrument there. how do you get placed in squadrons?



You join band when you sign up for other recreational clubs during FYOP, but you can't start going to practices until after FYOP is over. Right now, if your fitness is not up to speed (ie. you don't pass your RMC PPT test), you will be placed on supplementary PT, which means you can't really join band then either, as your SPT is at the same time in the morning as band practice. You can bring instruments, but it will be placed into the storage room on your floor during FYOP, there wouldn't be space for it in your room usually, especially as you are constantly having inspections, and instruments are not part of the room standard. Depends on the instrument though, if it's small enough you could just put it on top of your closet. Mind you, every building's rooms have different layouts and furniture, so you'd have to wait and see where you ended up.

You are assigned a squadron when you first arrive at RMC and are going through the security procedures. You have no say in this as far as I know, and if you have any family here, they will make sure to assign you to a different squadron. If you're lucky, you'll get assigned to Wolfe (7) Squadron, we're the best!


----------



## tyciol (21 Jan 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> You won't be allowed a computer in your room on FYOP.  You will be after.  TVs, you can forget about it for the first 2 years, as well as gaming consoles.  3rd and 4th year, possibly.  Depends on the squadron you're in. AFAICR, you can't have any personnal belongings in your room during FYOP (aside from scool stuff).  All your civies must be put away in your kit bags and stored under your bed. I'd bring minimal stuff during FYOP.  Afterwards, bring/buy stuff you need and want little bit by little bit.


I understand in the first year you room with another person (usually who speaks the other language if you're monolingual) so that would be why you're not allowed to have a PC, because it takes up space... but would they at least allow you to have a laptop? It takes up less space and could be stored under the bed when the roommate is using the desk right?

Even if the professors prefer we make handwritten notes, for assignments and things it is a huge help to be able to use at least a word processor. If they don't allow a laptop then hopefully they at least let you keep some flash drives to use at the local computer lab? I want to bring an external HD full of gundam anime to watch  Stuff like that is motivating for the defender's spirit.


----------



## Lumber (21 Jan 2009)

tyciol said:
			
		

> I understand in the first year you room with another person (usually who speaks the other language if you're monolingual) so that would be why you're not allowed to have a PC, because it takes up space... but would they at least allow you to have a laptop? It takes up less space and could be stored under the bed when the roommate is using the desk right?
> 
> Even if the professors prefer we make handwritten notes, for assignments and things it is a huge help to be able to use at least a word processor. If they don't allow a laptop then hopefully they at least let you keep some flash drives to use at the local computer lab? I want to bring an external HD full of gundam anime to watch  Stuff like that is motivating for the defender's spirit.



Poppycock.

You can have a laptop or PC in your room during FYOP. Your profs will expect (but won't oblige) you to do any kind of essay using word processors. You won't be allowed to use your computer outside of study hours (unless its late at night, you're suppose to be sleeping and your door is locked  ;D), but then again you won't have any time during FYOP outside of study hours to use it. 

Also, they say you're suppose to room with someone of another language. The reality is, they start with the first room in the hallway and put the first two people on their alphabetical attendance sheet in that room, then in the next room the next two people from their alphabetically sorted attendance sheet. If you're lucky enough to get a Franco roommate, bonus to you. But he probably already speaks English and won't want to hear your pathetic attempt at French. (ok that's rare, most of them are nice guys who don't mind helping you with your French, but there were horror stories during my FYOP)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (21 Jan 2009)

If I understand this correct you will need extra bags to store stuff right? Now is it required I get these at St-jean or where ever else I am told to get them, or if I know someone who owns a company that makes them in non CDN colours(MARPAT, ACU, USMC desert) would I be allowed to bring those insted? Like waterproof drawstring type bags to put in regulation bags.
Also said person does market them to the Canadian Forces, also one of the owners is actually going to Afghanistan some time this year.
(They owners are also my Math(all of them) and Chem teachers)


----------



## tabernac (21 Jan 2009)

If you get a CF Issue dufflebag, or clone, it will help you on FYOP. Makes it easier to pass it off as military kit.


----------



## breezie (21 Jan 2009)

Cheeky monkey, I don't know when you did FYOP, but luggage was a non-issue for us this year. CEEB, you're overthinking the issue waaay too much. Just bring whatever you bring in whatever you want. If you're supposed to get duffel bags or whatever (which the first years this year haven't even been issued with yet), they'll give them to you. If your luggage won't fit in your room (each building's rooms are laid out differently), then there will be a storage room you can put your stuff in. I have regular suitcases, along with everyone else in my flight, and we just stuck them on top of our closets. Trust me, you'll have much more important things to think about when you get here than luggage.


----------



## Lumber (22 Jan 2009)

I think what cheeky_monkey was alluding to was the fact that while we often put our extra luggage (suitcases and such) in the storage room, we keep our CF duffel bags in our rooms, under our beds, or wherever, it depends on which building you're in. So, if you want to have some personal affects more readily accessible, you can put them in a kit (duffel) bag and have them right there under your bed. Chances are your staff isn't going to suspect anything and won't check to see that you have stack of hustlers ;D, a bottle of jack daniel's and a box of mini wheats stashed at the bottom.  >

If this isn't what he was getting at, then I don't know why he feels the need to pass his stuff off as "military kit"...


----------



## CEEBEE501 (22 Jan 2009)

Oh no I was just wondering if I would get in trouble for bringing them to keep stuff in. Because are acutally quite nice and handy


----------



## daindophia (31 Jan 2009)

What about cellphones?
would we be allowed to have them at all?


----------



## breezie (31 Jan 2009)

During FYOP, not a chance. In our flight anyway, they took away all our phones at the beginning of FYOP, and you had 15 minutes a day where you could use it (you had to ask permission though). On Sundays, there's a 2 hour block or so in the morning where they would give you back your phones and internet cables, so you could go nuts then and catch up with friends and family. Every flight was slightly different in their rules though. After FYOP, you get your phones and internet cables back, and then you can do whatever you want. I didn't even bother getting a cellphone until after FYOP, I figured why pay for it then when I couldn't use it. I just called my family on Sundays using Skype on my laptop.


----------



## daindophia (31 Jan 2009)

oh okay..
thanks!


----------



## macknightcr (11 May 2010)

I did a couple of searches but this was the closest board I could find that related to my quesiton.  

"Prohibited Articles. Do not bring any of the following items with you:

■• Food stuff (fruits, chips, candy, etc) and drink "

- From the RMC Joining Instructions

Does this include Protein Powder?  I am not refering to any form of steroids, weight or mass gainer.  Just simple protein powder to help muscles heal while during the intense fitness.


----------



## Alea (11 May 2010)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I did a couple of searches but this was the closest board I could find that related to my quesiton.
> 
> "Prohibited Articles. Do not bring any of the following items with you:
> 
> ...



Good evening,

Here's a link with a clear answer to your question:

*6.Protein supplements to augment performance are not allowed.*

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/14c-14t/index-eng.asp


Enjoy the reading 
Alea


----------



## macknightcr (11 May 2010)

That is for recruits at CFLRS, does that include RMC or CMR?


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 May 2010)

Dude,

Your first few weeks will likely be very, very regimented.  You will have 0 liberties and everything will have to be at a set standard.  You will not have the chance to take supplements, unless it is prescribed.  Bring the basics.  You will likely be in uniform 24h a day for the first little while. Once the indoctrination period is over, then buy protein powder.


----------



## macknightcr (11 May 2010)

All I wanted to know was it allowed in the room?  So you are saying it is after FYOP?

Thanks,
Dude


----------



## tabernac (11 May 2010)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> All I wanted to know was it allowed in the room?  So you are saying it is after FYOP?



During FYOP, no. But what do I know? FYOP seems to get weaker and weaker every year...

After FYOP you will be allowed to (almost) live normally. You'll still have a strict room standard, but it can be beaten easily; just ensure your room is up to standard during the week days. Weekends, you can go nuts (comparatively). Just don't go walking around the halls with a beer or mickey in your hands and you'll be fine.


----------



## macknightcr (11 May 2010)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Just don't go walking around the halls with a beer or mickey in your hands and you'll be fine.



 :rofl: I will do what I can to control myself.  Thanks for the info about "normal" living.


----------



## tabernac (11 May 2010)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> :rofl: I will do what I can to control myself.  Thanks for the info about "normal" living.



Yeah, we live in a bubble here, for better (long term) and for worse (short term). Just expect it to be difficult, and it will be easier for you to get acclimatised.


----------

